# MIlan, Elliott alla ricerca di un socio di minoranza



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Novembre 2018)

Come riporta Milano Finanza, Elliott ha dato mandato ad Unicredit di trovare un socio disposto ad acquisire il 25/30% del Milan.


Calcio e Finanza: Unicredit ha già individuato due investitori internazionali, ma sui loro nomi c'è totale riserbo.
L'investitore dovrà sostenere il fronte industriale, marketing e sponsorizzazioni.
Ma ci sono difficoltà nella valutazione: Elliott valuta il Milan 650-700 milioni, cifra considerata esagerata da chi sta studiando il dossier.


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come riporta Milano Finanza, Elliott ha dato mandato ad Unicredit di trovare un socio disposto ad acquisire il 25/30% del Milan.



Quanti Deja Vu....

Mr Bee?


----------



## EmmePi (13 Novembre 2018)

Potrebbe essere buona cosa... liquidità immediata nelle tasche del patron... ed anche un indizio che na ha intenzione di cedere la società molto presto.


----------



## Sotiris (13 Novembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come riporta Milano Finanza, Elliott ha dato mandato ad Unicredit di trovare un socio disposto ad acquisire il 25/30% del Milan.



Ahahahaha, venghino siori venghino, riparte il teatrino del socio di minoranza ...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Novembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come riporta Milano Finanza, Elliott ha dato mandato ad Unicredit di trovare un socio disposto ad acquisire il 25/30% del Milan.



Mah!


----------



## MarcoG (13 Novembre 2018)

Mossa atipica e per ora non comprensibile. Il discorso liquidità potrebbe avere senso, ma solo nel caso ci fosse qualcuno conosciuto già disposto ad entrare. Elliott non ha di suo problemi di soldi e neanche intenzione di vendere. Perché dovrebbe mettersi in casa qualcuno con magari idee diverse?


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Novembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Mossa atipica e per ora non comprensibile. Il discorso liquidità potrebbe avere senso, ma solo nel caso ci fosse qualcuno conosciuto già disposto ad entrare. Elliott non ha di suo problemi di soldi e neanche intenzione di vendere. Perché dovrebbe mettersi in casa qualcuno con magari idee diverse?



Infatti non ha assolutamente senso questa notizia.


----------



## Casnop (13 Novembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come riporta Milano Finanza, Elliott ha dato mandato ad Unicredit di trovare un socio disposto ad acquisire il 25/30% del Milan.


Il modo più intelligente di finanziarsi, in tempo di Fair Play Finanziario.


----------



## jacky (13 Novembre 2018)

Chi paga 150 milioni di euro MINIMO per contare ZERO?
I soci di minoranza al giorno d'oggi sono gli sponsor, dove sono? Mai possibile che non sia arrivato nessuno???


----------



## pazzomania (13 Novembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come riporta Milano Finanza, Elliott ha dato mandato ad Unicredit di trovare un socio disposto ad acquisire il 25/30% del Milan.



Santo Dio, non se ne esce più.

Occhio a sbeffeggiare e/o fare gli ottimisti, altrimenti pare che l' esperienza non vi abbia insegnato nulla.


----------



## EmmePi (13 Novembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Chi paga 150 milioni di euro MINIMO per contare ZERO?
> I soci di minoranza al giorno d'oggi sono gli sponsor, dove sono? Mai possibile che non sia arrivato nessuno???



Magari qualcuno con una carta scritta che entro tot anni diventi socio di maggioranza, che dici?


----------



## milan1899 (13 Novembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Chi paga 150 milioni di euro MINIMO per contare ZERO?
> I soci di minoranza al giorno d'oggi sono gli sponsor, dove sono? Mai possibile che non sia arrivato nessuno???



Uno che investe e che conta di triplicare come minimo il valore del suo investimento, se va in porto il progetto di Elliot


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Novembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Chi paga 150 milioni di euro MINIMO per contare ZERO?
> I soci di minoranza al giorno d'oggi sono gli sponsor, dove sono? Mai possibile che non sia arrivato nessuno???



io fossi in te inizierei una campagna di forte critica verso Elliot. Ma una campagna senza tregua ad ogni post


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (13 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quanti Deja Vu....
> 
> Mr Bee?



Ma anche mister Li, perché no


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Novembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come riporta Milano Finanza, Elliott ha dato mandato ad Unicredit di trovare un socio disposto ad acquisire il 25/30% del Milan.



*Calcio e Finanza: Unicredit ha già individuato due investitori internazionali, ma sui loro nomi c'è totale riserbo.
L'investitore dovrà sostenere il fronte industriale, marketing e sponsorizzazioni.
Ma ci sono difficoltà nella valutazione: Elliott valuta il Milan 650-700 milioni, cifra considerata esagerata da chi sta studiando il dossier.*


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Novembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Calcio e Finanza: Unicredit ha già individuato due investitori internazionali, ma sui loro nomi c'è totale riserbo.
> L'investitore dovrà sostenere il fronte industriale, marketing e sponsorizzazioni.
> Ma ci sono difficoltà nella valutazione: Elliott valuta il Milan 650-700 milioni, cifra considerata esagerata da chi sta studiando il dossier.*



E ricominciamo col "riserbo" e le valutazioni fuori dal mondo, mi ricordano qualcuno. Che bello, da tanto tempo non si provavano queste emozioni!


----------



## Aron (13 Novembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Calcio e Finanza: Unicredit ha già individuato due investitori internazionali, ma sui loro nomi c'è totale riserbo.
> L'investitore dovrà sostenere il fronte industriale, marketing e sponsorizzazioni.
> Ma ci sono difficoltà nella valutazione: Elliott valuta il Milan 650-700 milioni, cifra considerata esagerata da chi sta studiando il dossier.*



Poffarbacco che sorpresa


----------



## Manue (13 Novembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come riporta Milano Finanza, Elliott ha dato mandato ad Unicredit di trovare un socio disposto ad acquisire il 25/30% del Milan.



In tutta onestà, questa notizia mi spiazza.
Avevo capito, ed ero convinto, che per un po' di anni saremmo rimasti tranquilli su questo fronte, preoccupandoci solo della squadra e di come migliorarci.
Invece riparte il tutto, la ricerca di un socio che però considera troppo elevato il valore dato da Elliot al Milan.

Pensavo che il fondo americano avesse risorse che ci dessero sicurezza dal punto di vista finanziario, 
ma oggi la mia impressione è che se tu, dopo 4 mesi di insediamento, se già alla ricerca di soldi, è perché ti sei reso conto di quanto costi gestire il Milan e non te lo puoi permettere come vorresti.

Poi ci sta, per carità, è un fondo speculativo e vuole solo guadagnarci. È legittimo da parte loro muoversi così, mi dispiace solo che non si riesce a stare tranquilli un attimo e questo poi condiziona anche il progetto bene o male...


----------



## ScArsenal83 (13 Novembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Mossa atipica e per ora non comprensibile. Il discorso liquidità potrebbe avere senso, ma solo nel caso ci fosse qualcuno conosciuto già disposto ad entrare. Elliott non ha di suo problemi di soldi e neanche intenzione di vendere. Perché dovrebbe mettersi in casa qualcuno con magari idee diverse?



Io invece la ritengo una mossa azzeccata, è l'unico modo che ha Elliott per avere liquidità immediata da immettere sul mercato altrimenti a causa del FFP non potrebbe tirar fuori niente di tasca sua in tempi brevi, bisognerebbe poi aspettare sponsor, vendere giocatori (se va via uno arriva uno..cit.) e così via...ma di tempo non ne abbiamo dobbiamo tornare in CL immediatamente---sicuramente a livello psicologico noi tifosi siamo frustrati da anni di melma e di vendite farlocche..l'unica nostra fortuna è che mr. B. ha appena acquistato il Monza...da quel punto di vista, l'unico che veramente mi avrebbe spaventato, siamo tranquilli.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Novembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Calcio e Finanza: Unicredit ha già individuato due investitori internazionali, ma sui loro nomi c'è totale riserbo.
> L'investitore dovrà sostenere il fronte industriale, marketing e sponsorizzazioni.
> Ma ci sono difficoltà nella valutazione: Elliott valuta il Milan 650-700 milioni, cifra considerata esagerata da chi sta studiando il dossier.*



Déjà vu



ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Io invece la ritengo una mossa azzeccata, è l'unico modo che ha Elliott per avere liquidità immediata da immettere sul mercato altrimenti a causa del FFP non potrebbe tirar fuori niente di tasca sua in tempi brevi, bisognerebbe poi aspettare sponsor, vendere giocatori (se va via uno arriva uno..cit.) e così via....



Post ciclico....


----------



## ScArsenal83 (13 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Déjà vu
> 
> 
> 
> Post ciclico....



Prego?


----------



## Kaketto (13 Novembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come riporta Milano Finanza, Elliott ha dato mandato ad Unicredit di trovare un socio disposto ad acquisire il 25/30% del Milan.
> 
> 
> Calcio e Finanza: Unicredit ha già individuato due investitori internazionali, ma sui loro nomi c'è totale riserbo.
> ...



Speriamo in qualche discendente di bin Laden a questo punto.


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come riporta Milano Finanza, Elliott ha dato mandato ad Unicredit di trovare un socio disposto ad acquisire il 25/30% del Milan.
> 
> 
> Calcio e Finanza: Unicredit ha già individuato due investitori internazionali, ma sui loro nomi c'è totale riserbo.
> ...



Up


----------



## alcyppa (13 Novembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come riporta Milano Finanza, Elliott ha dato mandato ad Unicredit di trovare un socio disposto ad acquisire il 25/30% del Milan.
> 
> 
> Calcio e Finanza: Unicredit ha già individuato due investitori internazionali, ma sui loro nomi c'è totale riserbo.
> ...



Scommettiamo che le voci si intensificheranno a gennaio, guardacaso nel periodo in cui si DOVREBBE far mercato?


----------



## GP7 (13 Novembre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Scommettiamo che le voci si intensificheranno a gennaio, guardacaso nel periodo in cui si DOVREBBE far mercato?



Ragazzi manteniamo la calma.
Ci sono Paolo e Leo. Non è la solita storiella. 
Sarò fin troppo ottimista ma a gennaio faremo un bel mercato. Il nostro problema, al limite, sarà non perdere il treno buono fino a quella data.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Novembre 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Prego?



Hai scritto 

"Io invece la ritengo una mossa azzeccata, è l'unico modo che ha Elliott per avere liquidità immediata da immettere sul mercato altrimenti a causa del FFP non potrebbe tirar fuori niente di tasca sua in tempi brevi, bisognerebbe poi aspettare sponsor, vendere giocatori (se va via uno arriva uno..cit.) e così via...."

Sono cose che abbiamo letto e riletto mille volte negli ultimi anni su questo forum.

Aspetta, non intendo te eh, in generale 

E poi è sempre finita come sappiamo....non ci credo piu'...


----------



## Roccoro (13 Novembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come riporta Milano Finanza, Elliott ha dato mandato ad Unicredit di trovare un socio disposto ad acquisire il 25/30% del Milan.
> 
> 
> Calcio e Finanza: Unicredit ha già individuato due investitori internazionali, ma sui loro nomi c'è totale riserbo.
> ...



Incredibile notizia, forse non era così difficile da pensare che dietro a li c'era proprio Elliott....oppure che ci sia una terza persona? Mi sembrandi tornare indietro di 5-6 mesi


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Novembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come riporta Milano Finanza, Elliott ha dato mandato ad Unicredit di trovare un socio disposto ad acquisire il 25/30% del Milan.
> 
> 
> Calcio e Finanza: Unicredit ha già individuato due investitori internazionali, ma sui loro nomi c'è totale riserbo.
> ...


 [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION]

Non avendo prove, voliamo con la fantasia.
Elliott di solito gestisce soldi altrui.
Dopo pochi mesi cerca "aiuto".
Quanto è plausibile, secondo voi, che "altrui" si sia deciso a venire allo scoperto (per imprecisati motivi), sollevando Elliott dall'incombenza della gestione societaria?
Ripeto, voliamo con la fantasia visto che prove non ce ne sono.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Novembre 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION]
> 
> Non avendo prove, voliamo con la fantasia.
> Elliott di solito gestisce soldi altrui.
> ...



Taaccc.. ora cominciamo con le teorie immaginarie per trovare sollievo. Solito schema, ma speravo di arrivarci più tardi. 
Stiamo bruciando le tappe perchè ormai conosciamo la storia a menadito (non ce l'ho con te David  , siamo tifosi, so che hai scritto "voliamo con la fantasia", ma ho una sensazione di déjà-vu assurda)

Che Dio ce ne scampi almeno stavolta.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Novembre 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION]
> 
> Non avendo prove, voliamo con la fantasia.
> Elliott di solito gestisce soldi altrui.
> ...



Io su Elliott mi ero già espresso a suo tempo, beccandomi i soliti insulti e critiche. A poco a poco apriranno tutti gli occhi.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Taaccc.. ora cominciamo con le teorie immaginarie per trovare sollievo. Solito schema, ma speravo di arrivarci più tardi.
> Stiamo bruciando le tappe perchè ormai conosciamo la storia a menadito (non ce l'ho con te David  , siamo tifosi)
> 
> Che Dio ce ne scampi almeno stavolta.



Tranquillo arrivi tardi. Lo dico da un anno. Nulla di nuovo sotto il sole. Non è questa eventuale notizia che suscita dubbi.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Tranquillo arrivi tardi. Lo dico da un anno. Nulla di nuovo sotto il sole. Non è questa eventuale notizia che suscita dubbi.



Fino a ieri leggevo di stadi, mercati meravigliosi, Elliott che ci vuole tenere fino a quando varremo mille miliardi di euro, mitologiche quotazioni in borsa ecc ecc...

Onestamente mi reputo abbastanza sgamato (non che ci voglia un genio quando si parla di proprietà del Milan), leggevo tutto ma non "credevo" a nulla, nel senso che aspetto sempre i fatti.

Ora esce questo, siamo tornati a Mr Bee qua 

Manca solo di leggere che vogliono quotarci alla borsa di Hong Kong o qualche altro paese asiatico, e l'opera è completa.


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Novembre 2018)

Ma elliott non era una super potenza e bla bla bla?


----------



## sunburn (13 Novembre 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Io invece la ritengo una mossa azzeccata, è l'unico modo che ha Elliott per avere liquidità immediata da immettere sul mercato altrimenti a causa del FFP non potrebbe tirar fuori niente di tasca sua in tempi brevi, bisognerebbe poi aspettare sponsor, vendere giocatori (se va via uno arriva uno..cit.) e così via...ma di tempo non ne abbiamo dobbiamo tornare in CL immediatamente---sicuramente a livello psicologico noi tifosi siamo frustrati da anni di melma e di vendite farlocche..l'unica nostra fortuna è che mr. B. ha appena acquistato il Monza...da quel punto di vista, l'unico che veramente mi avrebbe spaventato, siamo tranquilli.


Se Elliott vende il 30% del Milan, i TOT milioni non vanno nel bilancio del Milan. Dal punto di vista dei parametri del FFP a noi non cambierebbe nulla.

PS: non credo minimamente alla notizia.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Novembre 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Ma elliott non era una super potenza e bla bla bla?



Dopo le moine e i p.......a vicenda, fatto da molti utenti riguardo alla testa di legno, direi che la credibilità è scemata.

Siamo pur sempre ad una tastiera, altamente disinformati.

Ognuno di noi ha il 50% di indovinare, e li finisce.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (13 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hai scritto
> 
> "Io invece la ritengo una mossa azzeccata, è l'unico modo che ha Elliott per avere liquidità immediata da immettere sul mercato altrimenti a causa del FFP non potrebbe tirar fuori niente di tasca sua in tempi brevi, bisognerebbe poi aspettare sponsor, vendere giocatori (se va via uno arriva uno..cit.) e così via...."
> 
> ...



Commentiamo ciò che passa il convento...........


----------



## GP7 (13 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dopo le moine e i p.......a vicenda, fatto da molti utenti riguardo alla testa di legno, direi che la credibilità è scemata.
> 
> Siamo pur sempre ad una tastiera, altamente disinformati.
> 
> Ognuno di noi ha il 50% di indovinare, e li finisce.



In realtà chi è contro sempre e comunque ha molto più del 50% di indovinare.
Direi quasi che indovina sempre.

Detto questo leggo tutti (o quasi) con piacere, perchè la pluralità di opinioni è la base del forum.


----------



## sunburn (13 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fino a ieri leggevo di stadi, mercati meravigliosi, Elliott che ci vuole tenere fino a quando varremo mille miliardi di euro, mitologiche quotazioni in borsa ecc ecc...
> 
> Onestamente mi reputo abbastanza sgamato (non che ci voglia un genio quando si parla di proprietà del Milan), leggevo tutto ma non "credevo" a nulla, nel senso che aspetto sempre i fatti.
> 
> ...


Pensa quando inzierà il totonomi sul presunto socio di minoranza. Salteranno fuori: 1)fondo arabo gestito dal cugino bancarottiere del vicino di banco del nipote dello Scià di Persia ; 2)oligarca russo a scelta tra quelli odiati da Putin; 3)qualcuno con gli occhi a mandorla per dare quel tocco esotico che non guasta mai; 4)cordata di imprenditori italiani(giovani e senza tatuaggi); 5)Mister X dall'occhio ceruleo; 6)varie ed eventuali.


----------



## Aron (13 Novembre 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION]
> 
> Non avendo prove, voliamo con la fantasia.
> Elliott di solito gestisce soldi altrui.
> ...



Ne usciamo solo quando il Milan avrà un proprietario vero. Adesso ce n’è uno credibile, che è ben diverso dall’avere un proprietario vero


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Novembre 2018)

Elliott è troppo intelligente è ha visto che non c'è futuro


----------



## GP7 (13 Novembre 2018)

Visto che dall'Arsenal attingiamo in maniera preferenziale, a questo giro che sia il socio di minoranza a seguire Gazidis?


----------



## AllanX (13 Novembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Pensa quando inzierà il totonomi sul presunto socio di minoranza. Salteranno fuori: 1)fondo arabo gestito dal cugino bancarottiere del vicino di banco del nipote dello Scià di Persia ; 2)oligarca russo a scelta tra quelli odiati da Putin; 3)qualcuno con gli occhi a mandorla per dare quel tocco esotico che non guasta mai; 4)cordata di imprenditori italiani(giovani e senza tatuaggi); 5)Mister X dall'occhio ceruleo; 6)varie ed eventuali.



 elenco perfetto a cui mancano solo la maxi cordata di imprenditori cinesi, ognuno con un patrimonio superiore ai 10 miliardi e il mitico e sempreverde sceicco Al Maktum...
Comunque sta di fatto che mentre gli altri club vanno avanti e pensano a programmare il futuro, noi ci troviamo ormai invischiati in un vortice in cui ogni 3 anni si torna sempre al punto di partenza e si deve ricominciare tutto da capo.


----------



## Black (13 Novembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come riporta Milano Finanza, Elliott ha dato mandato ad Unicredit di trovare un socio disposto ad acquisire il 25/30% del Milan.
> 
> 
> Calcio e Finanza: Unicredit ha già individuato due investitori internazionali, ma sui loro nomi c'è totale riserbo.
> ...



quindi si ricomincia?? e basta.... purtroppo la voce è abbastanza attendibile. Che senso avrebbe un socio di minoranza per uno come Elliott?


----------



## Jino (13 Novembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere buona cosa... liquidità immediata nelle tasche del patron... *ed anche un indizio che na ha intenzione di cedere la società molto presto.*



Non ha mai fatto mistero di questo, ne giro di 5 anni questi vendono.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fino a ieri leggevo di stadi, mercati meravigliosi, Elliott che ci vuole tenere fino a quando varremo mille miliardi di euro, mitologiche quotazioni in borsa ecc ecc...
> 
> Onestamente mi reputo abbastanza sgamato (non che ci voglia un genio quando si parla di proprietà del Milan), leggevo tutto ma non "credevo" a nulla, nel senso che aspetto sempre i fatti.
> 
> ...



Infatti quando criticavo per lo stadio era anche per questo, ti ricordi quando ho scritto per altri motivi?


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dopo le moine e i p.......a vicenda, fatto da molti utenti riguardo alla testa di legno, direi che la credibilità è scemata.
> 
> Siamo pur sempre ad una tastiera, altamente disinformati.
> 
> Ognuno di noi ha il 50% di indovinare, e li finisce.



Beh ma anche tu credevi ai cinesi eh. Comunque non si tratta di indovinare, è qui che sbagli. Basterebbe solo guardare le cose in maniera obiettiva e senza il prosciutto da tifoso. Ma è difficile e lo capisco.


----------



## Davidoff (13 Novembre 2018)

Se dobbiamo tirare a campare fino al prossimo proprietario tanto vale che vendano subito, almeno possiamo programmare seriamente per qualche anno.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Novembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Se dobbiamo tirare a campare fino al prossimo proprietario tanto vale che vendano subito, almeno possiamo programmare seriamente per qualche anno.



Se c'è qualche pazzo che spende circa un miliardo, stai tranquillo che vendono anche domani.


----------



## fra29 (13 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Se c'è qualche pazzo che spende circa un miliardo, stai tranquillo che vendono anche domani.



Corvo, ho capito che tu E [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] avete sempre sostenuto che il vero burattinaio non fosse Singer ma l'altissimo (o bassissimo).
con Li non c'erano dubbi, Però davvero non capisco come possano coesistere ora queste due cose..
A che pro un B che nemmeno è più sotto i riflettori?
A che pro continuare a spendere senza il ritorno di immagine?
A che pro per i Singer sporcarsi per cosi poco?


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Novembre 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Corvo, ho capito che tu E [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] avete sempre sostenuto che il vero burattinaio non fosse Singer ma l'altissimo (o bassissimo).
> con Li non c'erano dubbi, Però davvero non capisco come possano coesistere ora queste due cose..
> A che pro un B che nemmeno è più sotto i riflettori?
> A che pro continuare a spendere senza il ritorno di immagine?
> A che pro per i Singer sporcarsi per cosi poco?



Ci sono troppi intrecci e troppi interessi che sinceramente nessuno potrà mai capire fin dove si spingono. Il punto è sempre quello. Se uno è convinto che deve rientrare da un tot di soldi,possiamo stare a discuterne fino al 3000,non c'è molto da fare. Se qualcuno pensa che Elliott e Li sono due situazioni diverse,mi fa piacere, ma sono due facce della stessa medaglia. Una però è credibile l'altra no. L'una serviva per fare una cosa, l'altra per completarla. D'altronde pongo una domanda semplice, perché un fondo come Elliott (che investe soldi di terzi, sempre da tenere a mente questo.) si interessa del Milan? E soprattutto perché per investirci si avvale di cerchione e d'avanzo? Magari sbaglio io... Ma anche con i cinesi si dicevano le stesse cose.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Novembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Pensa quando inzierà il totonomi sul presunto socio di minoranza. Salteranno fuori: 1)fondo arabo gestito dal cugino bancarottiere del vicino di banco del nipote dello Scià di Persia ; 2)oligarca russo a scelta tra quelli odiati da Putin; 3)qualcuno con gli occhi a mandorla per dare quel tocco esotico che non guasta mai; 4)cordata di imprenditori italiani(giovani e senza tatuaggi); 5)Mister X dall'occhio ceruleo; 6)varie ed eventuali.



LOL



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Beh ma anche tu credevi ai cinesi eh. Comunque non si tratta di indovinare, è qui che sbagli. Basterebbe solo guardare le cose in maniera obiettiva e senza il prosciutto da tifoso. Ma è difficile e lo capisco.



Credevo, perchè il dato di fatto, e sempre su quelli mi baso, era che stavamo spendendo sul mercato.
Ma non credo di aver mai scritto nulla di più su vari intrecci, quotazioni, sponsor occulti.. ecc ecc
Guardare le cose in maniera obbiettiva, onestamente senza dati non mi sento di farlo, sarebbero solo teorie fini a se stesse.
Ma come sempre, il tempo, rivelerà tutto.



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Infatti quando criticavo per lo stadio era anche per questo, ti ricordi quando ho scritto per altri motivi?


Potresti aver ragione, come ho scritto sopra, il tempo rivelerà tutto.
Ma allora, Suning che vantaggi avrebbe dall' accordo stadio?


----------



## Zenos (13 Novembre 2018)

Altro che grossi colpi a Gennaio...questi stanno già gettando la spugna.


----------



## sacchino (13 Novembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come riporta Milano Finanza, Elliott ha dato mandato ad Unicredit di trovare un socio disposto ad acquisire il 25/30% del Milan.
> 
> 
> Calcio e Finanza: Unicredit ha già individuato due investitori internazionali, ma sui loro nomi c'è totale riserbo.
> ...



Io, do 200 milioni ad Elliott per non contare un ca..zo e magari perderli nel giro di qualche anno....... ahi ahi ahi siamo messi sempre peggio.


----------



## Zenos (13 Novembre 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Elliott è troppo intelligente è ha visto che non c'è futuro



Ne sono convinto anche io...la conferma di Gattuso,l'accordo per rimanere a San Siro...questi tra un po' sbaraccano


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma guarda che il mercato di 240 mln fatto col bond, doveva far capire alcune cose. Molti associano B a non spendere. Ed è sbagliato. Comunque il mercato non rappresenta l cartina al tornasole, ma è la struttura stessa dell'operazione che da ampi margini di vedute. Poi è chiaro alcune cose andrebbero anche discusse in maniera diversa, da persone competenti e del mestiere che ovviamente noi non siamo. 
Su Suning non lo so, non mi interessa sinceramente. Io guardo in casa mia... Diciamo che l'operazione tohir ha dei contorni discutibili, simili al nostro Li. Sui cinesi non lo so


----------



## Igniorante (13 Novembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come riporta Milano Finanza, Elliott ha dato mandato ad Unicredit di trovare un socio disposto ad acquisire il 25/30% del Milan.
> 
> 
> Calcio e Finanza: Unicredit ha già individuato due investitori internazionali, ma sui loro nomi c'è totale riserbo.
> ...



Anche questi vogliono un socio (fesso) di minoranza.
Ovviamente valgono tutti i discorsi fatti in precedenza per il nano, nessuno sano di mente o "serio" accetterà.


----------



## Aron (13 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ci sono troppi intrecci e troppi interessi che sinceramente nessuno potrà mai capire fin dove si spingono. Il punto è sempre quello. Se uno è convinto che deve rientrare da un tot di soldi,possiamo stare a discuterne fino al 3000,non c'è molto da fare. Se qualcuno pensa che Elliott e Li sono due situazioni diverse,mi fa piacere, ma sono due facce della stessa medaglia. Una però è credibile l'altra no. L'una serviva per fare una cosa, l'altra per completarla. D'altronde pongo una domanda semplice, perché un fondo come Elliott (che investe soldi di terzi, sempre da tenere a mente questo.) si interessa del Milan? E soprattutto perché per investirci si avvale di cerchione e d'avanzo? Magari sbaglio io... Ma anche con i cinesi si dicevano le stesse cose.



Nient'altro da aggiungere

Sarebbe già un altro discorso se il Milan passasse a titolo personale a Gordon Singer, ma non credo proprio che succederà.
E occhio a questi presunti soci di minoranza. Magari rifà capolino qualche arabo sconosciuto di un po' di mesi fa.


----------



## Aron (13 Novembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Altro che grossi colpi a Gennaio...questi stanno già gettando la spugna.



Salvo colpi di scena, aspettiamoci tre/quattro stagioni (inclusa quella in corso) di mercato autofinanziato.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Beh ma anche tu credevi ai cinesi eh. Comunque non si tratta di indovinare, è qui che sbagli. Basterebbe solo guardare le cose in maniera obiettiva e senza il prosciutto da tifoso. Ma è difficile e lo capisco.



Basta che adesso non saltino fuori i soliti fenomeni che "se il socio è cinese vuol dire che c'è sempre statoh, io l'avevo dettooh" (ricordo sortite del genere alle voci false del presunto socio asiatico di Li), perché io di certi personaggetti e certe favolette che ci hanno dato a bere non sento affatto la mancanza. Ah per la cronaca, i leggendari Jack Ma e Moutai alla fine sono entrati in affari con i cuginastri e gli aumentano gli introiti, segno che i mitologici "ricavi dalla Cinah" esistono ma per qualcun altro.


----------



## Pitermilanista (13 Novembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come riporta Milano Finanza, Elliott ha dato mandato ad Unicredit di trovare un socio disposto ad acquisire il 25/30% del Milan.
> 
> 
> Calcio e Finanza: Unicredit ha già individuato due investitori internazionali, ma sui loro nomi c'è totale riserbo.
> ...



Sento un odore nauseabondo. Pensavo che... Speravo che... Speravo male. Ho presagi orribili su ciò che sta per accadere all'AC Milan.
Il Demonio non muore mai.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Novembre 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Elliott è troppo intelligente è ha visto che non c'è futuro



Mi hai letteralmente gelato il sangue nelle vene..

Se questi hanno capito che non c'è futuro siamo rovinati


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Novembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Pensa quando inzierà il totonomi sul presunto socio di minoranza. Salteranno fuori: 1)fondo arabo gestito dal cugino bancarottiere del vicino di banco del nipote dello Scià di Persia ; 2)oligarca russo a scelta tra quelli odiati da Putin; 3)qualcuno con gli occhi a mandorla per dare quel tocco esotico che non guasta mai; 4)cordata di imprenditori italiani(giovani e senza tatuaggi); 5)Mister X dall'occhio ceruleo; 6)varie ed eventuali.



LOL.
Sta per arrivare veramente la news... dammi 5 minuti...


----------



## sunburn (13 Novembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> LOL.
> Sta per arrivare veramente la news... dammi 5 minuti...



Mi sono già venuti i brividi...


----------

